# Work for a visual artist in Oaxaca



## mauriciosaenz (May 22, 2013)

Hello. I'm planning to move to Oaxaca this fall but would like to get a job there before I go. I'm a 35 year old visual artist with 8 years experience teaching Art in the public school system in Texas, have a Master in Studio Art from a university in Spain, have experience also conducting workshops in contemporary art for professionals, speak English and Spanish at a 100% and feel very enthusiastic about the chance of moving down there, work hard and finally settle in a city that I've been craving for a long time. 

I know English classes could be an option but I really want to leave this as a last resort and try to take advantage of my credentials and get paid decently. 

Any suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED 

Regards!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

mauriciosaenz said:


> Hello. I'm planning to move to Oaxaca this fall but would like to get a job there before I go. I'm a 35 year old visual artist with 8 years experience teaching Art in the public school system in Texas, have a Master in Studio Art from a university in Spain, have experience also conducting workshops in contemporary art for professionals, speak English and Spanish at a 100% and feel very enthusiastic about the chance of moving down there, work hard and finally settle in a city that I've been craving for a long time.
> 
> I know English classes could be an option but I really want to leave this as a last resort and try to take advantage of my credentials and get paid decently.
> 
> ...


 It seems that Oaxaca is ranked 30 out of 31 states in per capita GDP, only surpassing Chiapas. Getting any type of good job there will take lots of luck.
Ranked list of Mexican states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I assume you plan to do online otherwise you need to read other posts about getting a work visa in Mexico.
Those types of jobs are going to be in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey rather than those areas with high poverty. Where did you get the idea there are those types of jobs in that area? Mexico is not the most technology-developed country so demand for those jobs will be very limited. Mexico ranks last in Latin American countries for anything related to the web.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mes1952 said:


> Mexico ranks last in Latin American countries for anything related to the web.


 Are you saying that Mexico lags behind even countries like Nicaragua and Paraguay? Some facts, please, to back up this statement.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mauriciosaenz said:


> Hello. I'm planning to move to Oaxaca this fall but would like to get a job there before I go. I'm a 35 year old visual artist with 8 years experience teaching Art in the public school system in Texas, have a Master in Studio Art from a university in Spain, have experience also conducting workshops in contemporary art for professionals, speak English and Spanish at a 100% and feel very enthusiastic about the chance of moving down there, work hard and finally settle in a city that I've been craving for a long time.
> 
> I know English classes could be an option but I really want to leave this as a last resort and try to take advantage of my credentials and get paid decently.
> 
> ...


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Several hurdles for you to overcome. The first being the one regarding immigration status. The second, finding an entity to offer you employment. You're going to have to make a 'familiarization' trip to Oaxaca to assess the chances of finding work. A university is probably the only employer possibility ... in Oaxaca, or elsewhere. And it's the rare day an expat is hired without first having met the director of the program or school where the job might be offered. I think that Mexico employers still focus all too much on physical appearance/attractiveness, gender and age. None of these jobs will likely offer a decent salary, by standards most foreigners will apply. But if you can live inexpensively you could survive and even enjoy yourself. Having some cash in the bank when you arrive, a 'rainy day fund' is a smart thing to do. B

Best of luck with your job-hunting.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Are you saying that Mexico lags behind even countries like Nicaragua and Paraguay? Some facts, please, to back up this statement.




The digital divide in Mexico is similar to its economic divide. Ownership of computers and at home access to the Internet is much higher among the middle and higher economic classes. The divide narrows as the ownership of smartphones and feature phones with internet access proliferates.

From the "News Media Trend Watch" site,

"With a population totalling 115 million in 2012 and the largest Spanish-speaking market in the world, eMarketer estimates that internet adoption will reach 40.5% in Mexico in 2012, for a total of 46.6 million users. That is lower than the average internet user penetration rate for Latin America overall, but still a significant number of users going online.

Internet user penetration in Mexico, 2011-2016:
- 2011: 35.5%
- 2012: 40.5%
- 2013: 44.5%
- 2014: 48.0%
- 2015: 51.1%
- 2016: 53.8%"

Here is a link to the site which has much more about internet access in Mexico, on-line-market buying trends and the popularity of social media and other sites.

Mexico - New Media Trend Watch Long-Haul


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In your field, you could probably earn more money on your own than any employer (except perhaps a big university) could pay you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> The digital divide in Mexico is similar to its economic divide. Ownership of computers and at home access to the Internet is much higher among the middle and higher economic classes. The divide narrows as the ownership of smartphones and feature phones with internet access proliferates.
> 
> From the "News Media Trend Watch" site,
> 
> ...


This is interesting but far from saying, and I quote you, "Mexico ranks last in Latin American countries for anything related to the web".


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

michmex said:


> The digital divide in Mexico is similar to its economic divide. Ownership of computers and at home access to the Internet is much higher among the middle and higher economic classes. The divide narrows as the ownership of smartphones and feature phones with internet access proliferates.


If I'm reading the precentages of market penetration accurately, my reaction is that it will be remarkable for Mexico to reach the predicted levels ... given the statements of the government that more than 50% of its residents live below the poverty line.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

michmex said:


> The digital divide in Mexico is similar to its economic divide. Ownership of computers and at home access to the Internet is much higher among the middle and higher economic classes. The divide narrows as the ownership of smartphones and feature phones with internet access proliferates.
> 
> From the "News Media Trend Watch" site,
> 
> ...


You may be right but it is hard to accept when talking about
Cuba, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Haiti, Guatemala and the Dominican Republic. Then there are the islands of Martinique and Saint Martin, among others where internet is all satellite based.
It is hard to find any village of more than 500 people that does not have an internet cafe, in most cases jammed packed with high school students 4 hours or more a day.
in my town there must be 30 to 40 internet cafes, getting a seat at any one of them after 2 PM is difficult. I wonder how those business fit into the criteria of the above´s investigation. Could it be that if the account is not in your name you are not considered and internet user? Why should a person buy a computer AND pay a monthly fee to be counted? At 10 pesos an hour, renting time makes much more sense for many people.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> This is interesting but far from saying, and I quote you, "Mexico ranks last in Latin American countries for anything related to the web".




You are not quoting me because I NEVER made that statement. You are quoting mes1952 and should attribute the quote accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> You are not quoting me because I NEVER made that statement. You are quoting mes1952 and should attribute the quote accordingly. Thanks.


You're absolutely right. Sorry about that.


----------



## mauriciosaenz (May 22, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> I assume you plan to do online otherwise you need to read other posts about getting a work visa in Mexico.
> Those types of jobs are going to be in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey rather than those areas with high poverty. Where did you get the idea there are those types of jobs in that area? Mexico is not the most technology-developed country so demand for those jobs will be very limited. Mexico ranks last in Latin American countries for anything related to the web.


First of all, I have a double-nationality so I don't think it would require me a visa to work over there. As far as an "online, web" job, that's not precisely what I meant. I am visual artist, someone who does paintings, sculptures, and works with other disciplines of art.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mauriciosaenz said:


> First of all, I have a double-nationality so I don't think it would require me a visa to work over there. As far as an "online, web" job, that's not precisely what I meant. I am visual artist, someone who does paintings, sculptures, and works with other disciplines of art.


Mexico has its share of wonderful artists, but I wonder how many of them are able to earn a living solely from practicing their art.


----------



## mauriciosaenz (May 22, 2013)

I suppose not many of them. I'm aware that an artist needs to have a job on the side to continue working on his own art without having to think about a "nice" painting to sell it but rather doing what you really want as an artist


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mauriciosaenz said:


> I suppose not many of them. I'm aware that an artist needs to have a job on the side to continue working on his own art without having to think about a "nice" painting to sell it but rather doing what you really want as an artist


It is a shame that that is usually the case, except for the few "superstars" of the art world. Oaxaca is home to many wonderful Mexican artists, both superstars and those struggling to make a name for themselves. Since you have Mexican nationality, you won't have to worry about being eligible for a work visa. Once you have settled in Oaxaca, networking will be the way to find your way in the fine art community. Maybe you'll be able to find a day job in an art gallery to support yourself while working on your art. Good luck!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The one flaw I find most often in web boards is the lack of attention to the Original Post.

In this case, the poster is a visual artist. I know about how this works in Mexico from knowing a number of very good ones, (mostly with outside income).

The last place for such a person to move and hope to survive, whether by selling his/her own work or teaching others, is a place with a large population of poor people.

He/she can always move to Oaxaca some day. Meanwhile, the money is in Mexico City, the tourist towns such as Puerta Vallarta, the artsy environment of San Miguel de Allende or any other place in Mexico where a large number of people have disposable income. 

Next problem: the sales price of art around Mexico is often less than half of what it would bring in the U.S. and the very talented Mexican artists are selling at a "survival price".
Teachers are also poorly paid, compared to the States.

What I think our OP would be wise to do is visit places where incomes are higher than Oaxaca, talk to some galleries and artists and converse with the academics as well before getting the heart set on being in a particular place.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> The one flaw I find most often in web boards is the lack of attention to the Original Post.


Including the date of the original post. In this case, the last post was made on this thread almost a year ago.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Blush!!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Including the date of the original post. In this case, the last post was made on this thread almost a year ago.


That's right. In this case, I don't think the OP cares much whether the thread stays on topic. The OP posted three messages a year ago and has not been back since.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum!I think that Oaxaca is a wonderful choice. The city is full of history, and museums. My sister in law is a teacher at a college in Cuidad Oaxaca. I will ask her she may have some good suggestions for you.


----------

